# Need a costume for 2005



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello All,

Last year my husband and I went as Jack the Ripper and I was his dead prostitute. The costume was OK, I looked great however people did not know who my husband was. Some people thought he was beetle juice and someone else thought he was the xmas scrooge. 

This year I am at a loss of what to be. We do not need to have a couple costume for he sometimes does not agree to any of my ideas. I was thinking of going as 
Regan from the Exorcist. I could wear a night gown, not too sure of how to do my makeup or hair. I have the right lenth of hair and color as well. Then I need some green goop for the vomit. If anyone has any ideas on this costume or any other costumes that would be great. If my husband wanted to join in he could be the priest.

Molly


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

*Regan*

Last year one of my costumes was Regan. I had a lot of fun with this one, but unfortunately I didn't get to go anywhere all that exciting...so I might do it again this year depending on how many opportunities I have to dress up. I plan to add some green vomit, a few new accessories, and try some new makeup. And of course I'll try to get my boyfriend to go as the preist. 

Here are some pics from last year -
http://community.webshots.com/album/211524937veAcla


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

A couple of years ago, my husband and I went as Rosemary and the devil. I wore a house coat (pillow strapped around my waist) with big, fluffy pink slippers. My husband wore this swanky devil costume - it was like a red 70's jumpsuit with lame trim, came with a cape, and low cut so it really showcased his chest hair. LOL He did get all into the make-up and bought a devil set with chin and horns, as well as the pencil mustache.

Anyway, thought I would share that idea.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

This was a topic by *phunkyb1tch* last year. So thought I'd get a link for you, hopefully you'll get some ideas from it.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=4660&highlight=exorcist


----------



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey phunkyb1tch great pics...how did you get your eyes like that???


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree you did a excellent job on your Regan costume.


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

*Thanks So much!*

I really appreciate hearing that from ya'll. 
For the question about my eyes - Those were colored contacts called 'White Out'. That was my first time ever wearing contacts and I found them very easy to get used to and were not terribly uncomfortable after having them in for hours at a time. I felt they were well worth the investment of the expense and going thru the whole eye exam at the doctors. 
Another thing I found yesterday searching for Halloween stuff was for the teeth. I really wanted to wear some gross looking dentures to look more legit, but I'm afraid they may be a pain in the butt. So I came across this teeth paint by Ben Nye. I don't know how well it works, but for $5 bucks I'm gonna give it a whirl this year.


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*More exorcist ideas*

One year, I saw these two guys who had THE best exorcist theme costume I have ever seen. They really went all out.

For the priest, they got a really nice costume, and he carried a cross with him, which he would sometimes hold over the girl (it was a guy in drag) and then take his other hand and hold it outstretched over the girl saying "out demons", etc. They also made up his face so he looked tired and scared, with shading underneath his eyes to imitate dark circles and whitener makeup on his face to give him that tired out/scared look. 

But the piece de resistance was how they did the costume for the girl. They actually somehow constructed a bed, which was simply held out in front of the girl character by the arms of the guy who was playing her. The effect was that his head was above the mattress, while his arms held up the bed itself, where it appeared a young girl was lying down (complete with nightgown, appropriately shaped body under the nightgown, and legs with feet and slippers on the feet. The bed had sheets over it that hung down, mostly obscuring the fact that this guy was walking around with this bed in front of him. I think the bed was probably little more than some material, probably like a cot/canvas material with some sheets, a couple of long-ish sticks to give the bed sides structure, and the pretend girl body on top of the sheets. His makeup as the Linda Blair character was impeccable, and I think they even did the contacts for this costume. His hair was all messed up, his face had scratches, and the makeup for the facial green-ish color was excellent. Really first rate!

Good luck!

- Beth


----------

